# Writing in midi data to Logic Pro x



## jimjazzuk (May 26, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm working with the Cinematic Studio series, and I'm trying to write in the changes in cc data. I'm using the Staccato patch which has 4 different articulations, controlled by the mod wheel. How on earth do I manually write changes in after I've recorded a part?

E.g. the first 3 notes are data value 1, then the 4th note is data value 35 etc...

Any videos or anything would be very appreciated!

Cheers,

J


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 26, 2019)

jimjazzuk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm working with the Cinematic Studio series, and I'm trying to write in the changes in cc data. I'm using the Staccato patch which has 4 different articulations, controlled by the mod wheel. How on earth do I manually write changes in after I've recorded a part?
> 
> ...


You can use cc values listed in a table at the back of the manuals. Here's the once for CSS. Use cc58. Sometimes modwheel data can conflict with the shorts, so try to keep the modwheel flat/unchanged for parts with shorts.




EDIT: Maybe I misunderstood your question. Are you asking how to send cc data to CSS/CSB? If so, I think the answer would be specific to your DAW. I use articulation sets in Logic.


----------



## jimjazzuk (May 26, 2019)

Thanks... excuse my ignorance, but how do I input/change the cc data easily in Logic? So say, 3 notes CC58 on 5 and 3 notes on 50?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 26, 2019)

jimjazzuk said:


> Thanks... excuse my ignorance, but how do I input/change the cc data easily in Logic? So say, 3 notes CC58 on 5 and 3 notes on 50?


This should cover it. If not, you can try searching Youtube for Logic articulation sets.


----------



## jimjazzuk (May 28, 2019)

Thanks so much, really helpful!


----------

